# The Nice Nice Give A Flower To Someone Thread.



## Gracie (Apr 16, 2014)

Here is a flower for youse guys. Hope it makes you feel good and fills you with positive vibes.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 16, 2014)

Do NOT give me rep. *I* want to give rep to those who want to be Nice Nice.


----------



## syrenn (Apr 16, 2014)

flowers for     [MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 16, 2014)

[MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION]

Thanks for the great singing Priest vid!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 16, 2014)

[MENTION=38085]Noomi[/MENTION]






Just cuz.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 16, 2014)

A gold rose for [MENTION=22590]AquaAthena[/MENTION]


----------



## Tank (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 16, 2014)

These are for [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION].

Why? Cuz.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 16, 2014)

Who is the field of flowers for, Tank? Pretty!


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 16, 2014)

My Mother in Law has one of these by her mailbox..&#8216;The Corpse Flower&#8217;


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 16, 2014)

for kosher girl:





they are called indian pipes or ghost pipes....or corpse flowers....they are all white and very rare


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 16, 2014)

for mabelle


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 16, 2014)

for unk....a japanese dogwood


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 16, 2014)

for amelia:

an orchid...the beautiful flower


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 16, 2014)

for flourpower:


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 16, 2014)

for you sunni:


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 16, 2014)

spoonman who loves color


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 16, 2014)

for early


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 16, 2014)

Flowers for [MENTION=3135]jillian[/MENTION]


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 16, 2014)

Flowers for [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION]


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 16, 2014)

Flowers for @Aquathena


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 16, 2014)

for jillain:

texas olives were all i could find


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 16, 2014)

Flowers for [MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION]


----------



## Luissa (Apr 16, 2014)

Awwww thanks.  


Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 16, 2014)

Luissa said:


> Awwww thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.



Any time.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 16, 2014)

A Flower For Gracie


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 16, 2014)

For [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION] -


----------



## Tank (Apr 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Who is the field of flowers for, Tank? Pretty!


Everyone


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=28505]The Professor[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=45104]WelfareQueen[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=26153]High_Gravity[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=25493]kiwiman127[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]





Oh, that is totally cool. A mathematical-looking, geometrically stimulating flower!!!




@Gracie !!!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=18975]Tank[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=20102]mudwhistle[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=43245]Pop23[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=31092]Kooshdakhaa[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=42498]Esmeralda[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=43238]Starlight[/MENTION]

Because she sticks out in a crowd due to her inner beauty.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=20450]MarcATL[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=35495]Capstone[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=45443]Impenitent[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=28132]Dot Com[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=47390]DriftingSand[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION]

Yes, there is a flower called Coyote Flower.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION]

And yes, there is a flower called Blood Flower Lily


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=13580]CaféAuLait[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=16165]alan1[/MENTION]

Yup. An alan flower too.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION]


----------



## CaféAuLait (Apr 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=13580]CaféAuLait[/MENTION]



That is crazy  [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION] those are my two favorite colors for flowers.  Yellow roses happen to be my fav and those little purple flowers are one of my favorites as well!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]

Because I miss him.

And wouldn't ya know it, but there IS a leopard flower!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

I look at oodles of flowers and if there is no user name connected to one...I just go with inner instincts. Glad I got yours right, Cafe'!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=41303]katsteve2012[/MENTION]

Yup. Purple Haze Flower!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=25451]tinydancer[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=39852]TheOldSchool[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]

Yup. There is a Wake Flower!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=23239]westwall[/MENTION]

*West* coast flowers.






btw..these grow all over the coastline. And...they are edible.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=30215]billy[/MENTION] zane

And again...there IS a Billy Flower!


----------



## CaféAuLait (Apr 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=23239]westwall[/MENTION]
> 
> *West* coast flowers.
> 
> ...



What are they called? We traveled down there and I picked one, it stayed alive for days after, they are squishy like aloe and have those brilliant flowers.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Apr 17, 2014)

For  [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=37250]aaronleland[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8947827 said:
			
		

> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=23239]westwall[/MENTION]
> ...



No clue. Forgot the name of them. I just found them on the net and they said they were edible. So I went to the field next door, broke off a strand and now it is going crazy in my front yard with magnificent purple flowers. Neighboring lot has some with yellow flowers. Guess what I am going to do with my clipper the next time I take karma for a walk? lol


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

You can eat dandelions too. And nastursians (not sure of the spelling on that). I have oodles of them growing around the house....just in case. Ya never know when food may come in short supply. At least I will have edible flowers handy, lol.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Apr 17, 2014)

When the Earth was very young, says the Chippewa Grandmother, Mudjekeewis the Mighty kept the West Wind for himself and gave the three other winds to his sons. To Wabun he gave the East Wind; to the rollicking Kabibonokka he gave the Northwest Wind. But he made the lazy Shawondasee ruler of the South Wind and of the Southland. And very sad was Shawondasee to leave the cool and pleasant Northland, and, sorrowing, he set out on his way. 

"Farewell, Brother," roared the Northwest Wind Kabibonokka. "Many's the time in your hot land you will long for my cooling breath." 

But the lazy Shawondasee gave no answer, and slowly making his way to the Southland, built his lodge of branches. There in the flowery tangle of the forest, he sat sleepy and lazy in his lodge. He did not see the bright birds and flowers. He did not feel the fragrant airs, but ever he looked toward the North, and longed and sighed for its people and cool hills. 

And when he sighed in the Springtime, flocks of eager birds flew northward to feast in the grainfields. In the Summer when he sighed the hot winds rushed to the North to ripen the waiting ears of corn and to fill meadows and woods with flowers. And in the Autumn when he sighed a golden glow drifted northward, and the purple haze of Indian Summer draped the hills. 

But Shawondasee, too lazy to follow in the paths of birds and winds, lay in his lodge and sighed with longing. 

One Spring, while looking northward, he beheld a slender maiden, standing in a grassy meadow. Her garments were green and waving, and her hair was as yellow as gold. 

And each night Shawondasee whispered, "To-morrow I will seek her." And each morning he said, "To-morrow I will win her for my bride." But always on the morrow he looked and sighed and said, "To-morrow I will go." But, sleepy and lazy, he never left his lodge to travel northward. 

One morning as he gazed he saw that the maiden's hair was no longer yellow, but her head was white like snow. Full of grief, he gave out many short and rapid sighs. Then the air was filled with something soft and silvery like thistledown, and the slender maiden vanished forever. 

And Kabibonokka, the Brother Northwest Wind, came rollicking southward. Jolly and brisk was he, and laughing loudly. 

"Ho, lazy one!" cried he, as he blew around the lodge of Shawondasee. "It was no maiden that you gazed upon, but a Meadow Dandelion!"

 [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

Well...these flowers may make some folks smile in the morning and that was my goal. NOT to garner rep...but to GIVE it for those who give flowers to others. Tis my gift to those who have been kind to me...or are in general decent people I enjoy being around.

And no, this is NOT a rep thread. It is a thank you thread. Rep may come..and it may not. I don't want this thread to disappear too, so no no no..not a rep thread. Just...."thank you for being you"....from Gracie and whomever else wants to do a nice thing for someone else.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8947843 said:
			
		

> When the Earth was very young, says the Chippewa Grandmother, Mudjekeewis the Mighty kept the West Wind for himself and gave the three other winds to his sons. To Wabun he gave the East Wind; to the rollicking Kabibonokka he gave the Northwest Wind. But he made the lazy Shawondasee ruler of the South Wind and of the Southland. And very sad was Shawondasee to leave the cool and pleasant Northland, and, sorrowing, he set out on his way.
> 
> "Farewell, Brother," roared the Northwest Wind Kabibonokka. "Many's the time in your hot land you will long for my cooling breath."
> 
> ...



Excellet, Cafe'! A story to go with the flowers!
I just went with their user name and looked to see what flower popped up..and if none did, I put in their personality from their avie and then had FLOWER at the end. What popped up is what I posted.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

Carpobrotus, [MENTION=13580]CaféAuLait[/MENTION]. That is the name of the flower

Carpobrotus edulis


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=29246]The Irish Ram[/MENTION]

Because she helps me understand Daddy.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION]

I typed in jeremiah flower and this is one of a few that popped up. So I consider it meant to be.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

Just one more for tonight...cuz my melatonin is beginning to kick in and my recliner is winking at me that its time to go to bed.

These flowers are for a lot of people that were there for me almost 2 years ago when I got a medical scare. They sent me a real gift that I still have hanging in my window sill catching the sun, and I have not forgotten their kindness and support. I cannot name them all because they do not post here. They know who they are.

And these flowers do not do them justice. But the intent is the best I can do.

Diamond Flowers:






Good night.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 17, 2014)

A Grace rose for [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION] for starting this nice thread!


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 17, 2014)

For [MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION] and her sister!


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 17, 2014)

My wife (even though she's not with me right now) ... our anniversary is on the 18th:


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=41303]katsteve2012[/MENTION]
> 
> Yup. Purple Haze Flower!



It's beautiful!


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> You can eat dandelions too. And nastursians (not sure of the spelling on that). I have oodles of them growing around the house....just in case. Ya never know when food may come in short supply. At least I will have edible flowers handy, lol.



Echinacea has some health benefits as well:


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=12394]PoliticalChic[/MENTION]






Red, White, and Blue!!!


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4y32SOCvjQ]Armand Van Helden - Flowerz - YouTube[/ame]

Yeah...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 17, 2014)

MarcATL said:


> @Gracie
> 
> Armand Van Helden - Flowerz - YouTube
> 
> Yeah...




Just listened to it. Cool.... like House Music...


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Here is a flower for youse guys. Hope it makes you feel good and fills you with positive vibes.



 [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION], great thread.

*hoping the mention worked*


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]



Beautiful and thanks!!


----------



## Coyote (Apr 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION]
> 
> Yes, there is a flower called Coyote Flower.



 Coyote Mint?  Who would have guessed


----------



## Wake (Apr 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> 
> Yup. There is a Wake Flower!





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Gracie again.



OK, I like. Call me silly, but this big lug here loves flowers, and wants to collect them for books in the future. Now if only there was a flower that smelt of bacon.  Thank you, Gracie.


----------



## cereal_killer (Apr 17, 2014)

For [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION] .....blessings


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

Note to self...Start with Derideo. (I ran out of rep soooooo fast!!!)


----------



## Wake (Apr 17, 2014)

This one's for you, Gracie.


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]

Cardinal Flower





The Wild Flowers Of North America - How Native American Indians Put Them To Good Use.

Cardinal Flower (Lobelia Cardinalis) - a member of the bell-flower family; the roots of this bright red flower were stewed into a tea, which was used for stomach-aches and typhoid. While the leaves were stewed into a tea used for headaches, colds and rheumatism


----------



## Jughead (Apr 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION]


Very nice violet flower! Thank you, Gracie!


----------



## Jughead (Apr 17, 2014)

for Gracie:

Zucchini flower





Zucchini flowers are great. We fill them with stuffing (egg, diced ham, cheese, parsley), and fry them. Great treat!


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 17, 2014)

For [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION], [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION], [MENTION=32635]Emily[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 17, 2014)

Thank you Drifter! But I want the middle flower. Ropey can have the first one. 

I like the little spriggy thingies as accent.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 17, 2014)

For people at usmb who never get a mention


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Thank you Drifter! But I want the middle flower. Ropey can have the first one.
> 
> I like the little spriggy thingies as accent.



I am sure Ropey won't mind.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Thank you Drifter! But I want the middle flower. Ropey can have the first one.
> 
> I like the little spriggy thingies as accent.



lol at 'thingies'



drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Drifter! But I want the middle flower. Ropey can have the first one.
> ...



Not at all. Rose-lets that look a bit like babies breath.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 18, 2014)

Nice thread, Gracie....this one is for you:

 [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]


----------



## Mertex (Apr 18, 2014)

This is for [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]


----------



## Mertex (Apr 18, 2014)

This is for Stat:

 [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]


----------



## Mertex (Apr 18, 2014)

This is for [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION]


----------



## Mertex (Apr 18, 2014)

This is for my friend [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION]


----------



## Mertex (Apr 18, 2014)

THIS IS FOR [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION]


----------



## Mertex (Apr 18, 2014)

[MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION]

This is for Jake.....to remember Texas.....


----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2014)

Those blue ones sure are pretty. Bluebonnets?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=45104]WelfareQueen[/MENTION]





Just saw this Gracie.  Beautiful.  Thanks.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 18, 2014)

To Gracie and Mertex.  American Beauties.  Thought it kinda fit.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> This is for Stat:
> 
> [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]




Thanks, [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION] !!!


I really like the smell of lilac trees, in fact, Freddy sings about them:






(flowers later, after work!!)


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION]
> 
> This is for Jake.....to remember Texas.....



Oh, how nice, and thank you, Mertex.

If any of you are in the DFW: when you climb the grade on I20 east out of Arlington, look to the left.  At this time of year, you will see scores of people pulled off the highway to the right (north) and sitting in extensive blue bonnet field and others taking pictures.

Sweet of you, Mertex.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 18, 2014)

why is one not allowed to edit posts in this forum or thread?


----------



## pacer (Apr 18, 2014)

This is for  [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION].


----------



## pacer (Apr 18, 2014)

[MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]


----------



## pacer (Apr 18, 2014)

[MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]


----------



## pacer (Apr 18, 2014)

[MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]


----------



## pacer (Apr 18, 2014)

[MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION]


----------



## Mertex (Apr 18, 2014)

pacer said:


> This is for  [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION].




I love roses...thanks Pacer.....


----------



## Mertex (Apr 18, 2014)

This is for [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION]


----------



## Mertex (Apr 18, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Those blue ones sure are pretty. Bluebonnets?



Yep...bluebonnets.....


----------



## pacer (Apr 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> This is for [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION]


And thank you Mertex for the rose.  It is lovely.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 18, 2014)

This is for [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]


----------



## Mertex (Apr 18, 2014)

pacer said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > This is for [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION]
> ...




Actually, it's a poppy.....and you're welcome.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 18, 2014)

This is for you....   [MENTION=45104]WelfareQueen[/MENTION]


----------



## pacer (Apr 18, 2014)

Mertex said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


OOPS!    I feel embarrassed.  I should have known by the center.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 18, 2014)

This is for you   [MENTION=44368]Chuckt[/MENTION]


----------



## Mertex (Apr 18, 2014)

for [MENTION=42498]Esmeralda[/MENTION]


----------



## Mertex (Apr 18, 2014)

[MENTION=18444]Wolfsister[/MENTION]   this one is for you:


----------



## Mertex (Apr 18, 2014)

[MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]   - didn't mean to leave you out....


----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2014)

So many pretty flowers.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 19, 2014)

Mertex said:


> THIS IS FOR [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION]


Thanks, Mertex! Very nice water lily.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 19, 2014)

For Mertex







A Thailand Orchid.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 19, 2014)

Mertex said:


> THIS IS FOR [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION]


Here's another one for Mertex:

Nasturtium Alaska Flower




These flowers are edible and are great when seasoned inside a garden salad. They also have seeds inside which can be pickled just like capers.


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 19, 2014)

One for rightwinger:






Just kidding!!!  LOL


----------



## Starlight (Apr 19, 2014)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=43238]Starlight[/MENTION]
> 
> Because she sticks out in a crowd due to her inner beauty.



Thank you so much, Gracie....I Love it...It's Beautiful! &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Starlight (Apr 19, 2014)

For My Dear Friend 
 [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)

For [MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION]...who is wise, kind, generous, and lovely human being I am blessed to have met via a message board.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)

[MENTION=34688]Grandma[/MENTION], some morning glories to help her get dressed faster when she heads to walmart.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)

[MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION]


----------



## Grandma (Apr 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=34688]Grandma[/MENTION], some morning glories to help her get dressed faster when she heads to walmart.



Thank you, they are glorious indeed, and very beautiful - something like that outside my window would definitely motivate me to get up and get moving. I'd probably stop as soon as I got near it to look at each pretty flower, though. I wonder if I have ADHS  or something.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)

Doesn't walmart have a plant nursery? Get one! They grow FAST!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)

[MENTION=42946]Howey[/MENTION]


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 20, 2014)

Easter flowers for [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION]



Aw, thanks, Gracie!  How did you know aqualegia is one of my favorites!


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

We may not always agree but we're both music lovers and I think she has a good heart:
 [MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION]


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 20, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> We may not always agree but we're both music lovers and I think she has a good heart:
> [MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION]



Thank you for your kind words. I tried to bring you a bed of roses, but I just kept getting Jon bon Jovi pics.  So here is a Himalayan honeysuckle.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 20, 2014)

It's hard to tell, but the one in front is an almost black rose. That one's for you Gracie.


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 20, 2014)

I love the outdoors and I love mountain evergreens. Many don't know that the pine tree produces a pretty flower.  This one's for [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION] for starting a non-partisan thread with kindness in mind:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 20, 2014)

Here's some wildflowers for the liberals who visit, 'cause I suspect that even liberals like flowers!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 20, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Here's some wildflowers for the liberals who visit, 'cause I suspect that even liberals like flowers!




The flowers are beautiful! A gift from G-d and something wonderful to behold.

What a shame that you decided to ruin the moment with an ideological insult that makes no sense at all, but hey, if that's your style.... ok..... especially considering that it's a non-partisan thread.... ok....


----------



## Ropey (Apr 20, 2014)

Here you go Stat.

An ornamental Kale. (Cabbage)


----------



## Ropey (Apr 20, 2014)

For Everyone at USMB.





> Lilium "University of Saskatchewan"
> 
> This lily was bred for the university's centennial in 2007, and bears its colours of white, green and gold. These lilies are growing on the edge of the Bowl, right by the College Building.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 20, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Here you go Stat.
> 
> An ornamental Kale. (Cabbage)




Here you go Ropey:







Pikake Haku - flower rope.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 20, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Here's some wildflowers for the liberals who visit, 'cause I suspect that even liberals like flowers!
> ...



Some people pull this in every thread they post in. It's obnoxious. I'll just post some flowers for everyone:


----------



## Grandma (Apr 21, 2014)

For Gracie (and everyone else):

Some lovely jasmine

[URL=http://media.photobucket.com/user/su_xu/media/moli.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


And a calm, peaceful chant:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PGGYw1C6G4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PGGYw1C6G4[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 21, 2014)

Grandma said:


> For Gracie (and everyone else):
> 
> Some lovely jasmine
> 
> ...



Nice.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Here's some wildflowers for the liberals who visit, 'cause I suspect that even liberals like flowers!
> ...



How so?  Are wild flowers not beautiful?  Of are  only cultivated varieties acceptable?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 21, 2014)

Maybe these are more universally acceptable?


----------



## High_Gravity (Apr 22, 2014)

For PoliticalChic






 [MENTION=12394]PoliticalChic[/MENTION]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 22, 2014)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=38085]Noomi[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that is pure beauty.  I love this photo.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 22, 2014)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=37250]aaronleland[/MENTION]





Amazing photography!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 22, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION]
> ...





I noticed reading the thread that Gracie posted photos of flowers that turned out to be favorites of the people she named them for.  That was interesting!   This flower is quite incredible too.  The photos are superb..  very relaxing thread...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




The wild flowers were just fine from the get go. It was a stupid line about Liberals that ruined all of your good intentions. What a shame.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 22, 2014)

This is for [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION].  I know I can post this!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 22, 2014)

This is for @Mr. H.  

[ame=http://youtu.be/Mm1AIkGOiPg]Tropical rainstorm ambient sounds - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 22, 2014)

For @Rosie and @Sally 

[ame=http://youtu.be/7ArPVbP72FU#aid=P9iDql-4vFI]1 hour long play?Relaxing Music Beautiful Scenery?calm your mind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 22, 2014)

For [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]

[ame=http://youtu.be/jtJqKJbAxYs]Valse *Bandari *Nã Phá Luân - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> For [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]
> 
> Valse *Bandari *Nã Phá Luân - YouTube





Georgeous!!!  Thanks, [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION]!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

For   [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION],   [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION],   [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION],   [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION],   [MENTION=3135]jillian[/MENTION],   [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION],   [MENTION=18905]Sherry[/MENTION],   [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION],   [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION],   [MENTION=22590]AquaAthena[/MENTION],   [MENTION=13805]Againsheila[/MENTION],   [MENTION=20155]paperview[/MENTION],   [MENTION=20112]bodecea[/MENTION],   [MENTION=38085]Noomi[/MENTION],   [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION],   [MENTION=45679]Diana1180[/MENTION],  [MENTION=44172]Sweet_Caroline[/MENTION],  [MENTION=34688]Grandma[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION] - among others....

a "vocal" rose for the lovely roses of USMB:

https://soundcloud.com/statistikhengst/quilter-go-lovely-rose




> Go, lovely rose!
> Tell her that wastes her time and me
> That now she knows,
> When I resemble her to thee,
> ...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 22, 2014)

For [MENTION=23420]Quantum Windbag[/MENTION] and [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION]


[ame=http://youtu.be/MQiszdkOwuU]The Beauty of Pollination - Moving Art? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Diana1180 (Apr 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> For   [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION],   [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION],   [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION],   [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION],   [MENTION=3135]jillian[/MENTION],   [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION],   [MENTION=18905]Sherry[/MENTION],   [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION],   [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION],   [MENTION=22590]AquaAthena[/MENTION],   [MENTION=13805]Againsheila[/MENTION],   [MENTION=20155]paperview[/MENTION],   [MENTION=20112]bodecea[/MENTION],   [MENTION=38085]Noomi[/MENTION],   [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION],   [MENTION=45679]Diana1180[/MENTION],  [MENTION=44172]Sweet_Caroline[/MENTION],  [MENTION=34688]Grandma[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION] - among others....
> 
> a "vocal" rose for the lovely roses of USMB:
> 
> ...



Thank you Stat *kiss on the cheek*


----------



## pacer (Apr 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Go, lovely rose!
> Tell her that wastes her time and me
> That now she knows,
> When I resemble her to thee,
> ...


Thank you, Stats.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> For   [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION],   [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION],   [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION],   [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION],   [MENTION=3135]jillian[/MENTION],   [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION],   [MENTION=18905]Sherry[/MENTION],   [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION],   [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION],   [MENTION=22590]AquaAthena[/MENTION],   [MENTION=13805]Againsheila[/MENTION],   [MENTION=20155]paperview[/MENTION],   [MENTION=20112]bodecea[/MENTION],   [MENTION=38085]Noomi[/MENTION],   [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION],   [MENTION=45679]Diana1180[/MENTION],  [MENTION=44172]Sweet_Caroline[/MENTION],  [MENTION=34688]Grandma[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION] - among others....
> 
> a "vocal" rose for the lovely roses of USMB:
> 
> ...



Thanks so much.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Apr 22, 2014)

Beautiful singing Stat.  Thanks for pointing me this way.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 22, 2014)

[MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION] for  helping me to continue following the proverbial light.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 22, 2014)

[MENTION=23239]westwall[/MENTION] for being a sweetheart


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 22, 2014)

For @Moonglow 

[ame=http://youtu.be/BxxXP5sVed8]?? Serenade - FRANZ SCHUBERT??Relaxing, soothing music?? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Apr 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> For   - among others....
> 
> a "vocal" rose for the lovely roses of USMB:
> 
> ...




Oooh lala......what a nice poem...


----------



## Mertex (Apr 22, 2014)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=23239]westwall[/MENTION] for being a sweetheart





Oooh, that's pretty, Gracie....


----------



## Gracie (Apr 22, 2014)

And what a voice he has, eh, Mertex? I think many don't realize just how beautiful he sings and* that is him singing* it.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 22, 2014)

Gracie said:


> And what a voice he has, eh, Mertex? I think many don't realize just how beautiful he sings and* that is him singing* it.




Beautiful.....nice soothing voice....what a talent....


----------



## Ropey (Apr 22, 2014)

For Gracie & Mertex



> By splitting the stem and dipping each part in a different colored water, the colors are drawn into the petals resulting in a multicolored rose. The Rainbow Rose


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 22, 2014)

for Jerimiah 




Tant mieux


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 22, 2014)

For @Irish Ram

[ame=http://youtu.be/rJF6CIWGzaQ]In The Garden-Instrumental - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 22, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> for Jerimiah
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQVeaIHWWck&list=RDHCfbVO6_gFP54



My favorite piece!   Beautiful, Moonglow!


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 22, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > for Jerimiah
> ...



you're most welcome mon ami..


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 22, 2014)

for me.... my fav



Reminds me of when I worked at the U of Ark radio station KUAF......the first question they ask is if I could pronounce the titles, I answered Igor Fyodorovich Stravinsky


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 22, 2014)

For dopey, you remind me of  _A Clockwork Orange_......


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 22, 2014)

hey stat


----------



## Gracie (Apr 22, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> for Jerimiah
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQVeaIHWWck&list=RDHCfbVO6_gFP54
> 
> ...



THAT is nice!


----------



## Ropey (Apr 22, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> For dopey, you remind me of  _A Clockwork Orange_......
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAOTCtW9v0M&list=RDHCfbVO6_gFP54



For Moonglow






No music, just a rose.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> hey stat
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hwGaYZl_1U




Good stuff, thanks!!!


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 22, 2014)

[MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION], for her gracious heart


----------



## Gracie (Apr 22, 2014)

Those are so pretty, AA. I wanna bury my face in them. Thank you, sweets.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 22, 2014)

For AquaAthena - A Blue Rose


----------



## Ropey (Apr 22, 2014)

For AngelsNDemons


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Liberals don't like flowers?  OK, I'll see what I can find for Conservatives, just to even things out.  Sheesh...try to make nice...some people just cannot accept that.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 22, 2014)

Here ya go, for all my Conservative colleagues who might wander by, just to be "equal":


----------



## Gracie (Apr 22, 2014)

Children! No pushing and shoving in the floral department! I don't care who started it! Play Nice or no Ice Cream later!

Now..where were we?

Oh. Flowers!

This is a painting, for all those who are contributing and posting Nice Nice.


----------



## Grandma (Apr 22, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> For  ...   - among others....
> 
> a "vocal" rose for the lovely roses of USMB:
> 
> ...



 That was beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 22, 2014)

For Grandma


----------



## Grandma (Apr 22, 2014)

Ropey said:


> For Grandma



Beautiful! Thank you.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 22, 2014)

For the lovely Gracie.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 22, 2014)

For Sherry, even though she made me cry.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 22, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > For dopey, you remind me of  _A Clockwork Orange_......
> ...



ok then take this!!!


----------



## Grandma (Apr 22, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Here's some wildflowers for the liberals who visit, 'cause I suspect that even liberals like flowers!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




You're in the Lounge, GW. Leave your politics outside the gate.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 23, 2014)

stroll bones is groovy. 

So to her... my favorite:






 [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION]


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 23, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Here is a flower for youse guys. Hope it makes you feel good and fills you with positive vibes.



for those also wanting positive vibs

Achnatherum robustum


----------



## Ropey (Apr 23, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> ok then take this!!!



Back at ya.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 23, 2014)

Lol!!

Flower fight!!!!


----------



## Ropey (Apr 23, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Lol!!
> 
> Flower fight!!!!





They are moonglows.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 23, 2014)

Everyone is being SOOOO good (minus the flower fight petals all over the floor. And I am sure it isn't over yet!).........you all get one of these!

Good boys and girls, whom I love very much. ...._pats each one on the head and beams at them_......


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Everyone is being SOOOO good (minus the flower fight petals all over the floor. And I am sure it isn't over yet!).........you all get one of these!
> 
> Good boys and girls, whom I love very much. ...._pats each one on the head and beams at them_......





Delish!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...




You've decided to be deliberately dense on a thread that is non-partisan, what? 

I don't know if all Liberals like flowers or not. And it's totally unimportant for a thread in the Lounge.
I also don't know if all Conservatives like flowers or not. And it's totally unimportant for a thread in the Lounge.
Which is ok, because that's not what this thread is about. It's about showing kindness toward people by sending them a flower. Here, their ideology is totally unimportant.

You do understand that simple principle, right?

This here is the lounge, leave your politics outside!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

For Gracie:






Passion Flower (Passiflora Alata)


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

For [MENTION=20112]bodecea[/MENTION] and [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION]-







Teasel Banksia (Banksia Puclhella)



> Teasel Banksia belongs to the family of Banksia which is native of Australia. These unusual flowers are red and yellow in color. The plant grows under ample sunlight and prefers low moisture. Suitable for suitable for xeriscaping, this unusual flowering plant can tolerate spells of droughts.




In other words, this flower can survive lots of hardships and still is beautiful, interesting and vibrant.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

For [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]








Bee Orchid

Because it's interesting and neat to look at!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

For no one in particular, just about the most interesting flower I have ever seen, also the largest and the heaviest. It's not a commentary on anyone here:







Rafflesia

Here part of the description thereof:



> Rafflesia is deemed to be the largest flower specie on earth, and its homeland is the rainforests of South East Asia. Rafflesia is a very rare flower requiring a special condition of humidity and warmth for it to blossom. From a bud to become a complete flower, Refflesia  needs seven to nine months and it blossoms only for 4 to 5 days.
> 
> Its powerful smell like perished meat spreads in the area when it is bloomed fully....
> 
> ...




In other words, rare, stunningly beautiful, yet complex.

I bet that could apply to any of us at at least one point in time in our lives.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 23, 2014)

For @BD Boop  

[ame=http://youtu.be/luRkeDCoxZ4]3 HOURS Relaxing Music with Water Sounds Meditation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> For [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is magnificent!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 23, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> for me.... my fav
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lC1lRz5Z_s&list=RDHCfbVO6_gFP54
> ...



Your taste in music is superb, Moonglow.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > For [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]
> ...




Amazing all the things we can find in nature. Just plain old amazing. A wonder to behold.

I wonder if the flower - through the evolutionary process - has this shape and image to attract bees, or maybe to actually scare them away....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 23, 2014)

For [MENTION=34688]Grandma[/MENTION]


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 23, 2014)

For [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]


----------



## Grandma (Apr 23, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> For [MENTION=34688]Grandma[/MENTION]



That reminds me of my great-aunt Mary's garden - thank you!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 23, 2014)

That is one of two art photographs I have in my photobucket, Grandma.   That one reminded me of you and the other one reminded me of Ropey!  I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## Grandma (Apr 23, 2014)

For [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION]:

Peace Rose


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 23, 2014)

Grandma said:


> For [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION]:
> 
> Peace Rose



thank you, Grandma!  What a beautiful rose!


----------



## Grandma (Apr 23, 2014)

You're most welcome. 

I'll be posting some more later, Photobucket's running slow right now.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 23, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> For @BD Boop
> 
> 3 HOURS Relaxing Music with Water Sounds Meditation - YouTube



How lovely, [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION] - thank you.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 23, 2014)

Grandma said:


> For [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION]:
> 
> Peace Rose



It is amazing how the color of a flower, esp. of a rose, is interpreted differently in different cultures.

In Germany, a yellow rose means, essentially, friendship.

But in Russia, yellow roses represent separation or betrayal. In Russia, if a young man gives his girlfriend a yellow rose, it means he is going to break up with her. Constituents angry at russian politicians for this, that or the other often throw yellow roses at them to symbolize betrayal. In some parts of Russia (in more rural areas), yellow roses are sometimes also used for funerals. I had a Russian girlfriend in 1999 and accidentally gave her a bouquet of yellow roses and she was mad as hell. I truly had no idea....

I find yellow roses to be even more beautiful than red roses.


----------



## Grandma (Apr 23, 2014)

I love roses of all colors. My grandma had rosebushes all over her yard, yellow, pink, red, white... I miss that. My mom used to have a deeeeeepp dark red one. It was cool.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 23, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Peace offering?


----------



## Ropey (Apr 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> For [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's an amazing Orchid


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...





That is beautiful. Thanks!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > For [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]
> ...




It is. Amazing what nature can duplicate.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Here's some wildflowers for the liberals who visit, 'cause I suspect that even liberals like flowers!
> ...



Some just have to spew their vitriol everywhere they go.....I had to report another one for using a Game Thread as his springboard for spewing hateful comments....I guess some don't respect boundaries....and then they point fingers...tsk, tsk...


----------



## Mertex (Apr 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> For [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's beautiful and unique....just Deri....


----------



## Grandma (Apr 24, 2014)

For  [MENTION=26838]Ropey[/MENTION]

a Purple Iris


----------



## Grandma (Apr 24, 2014)

For [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]

A Cone Flower


----------



## Grandma (Apr 24, 2014)

For [MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION]


some Red Geraniums


----------



## Grandma (Apr 24, 2014)

And for [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]

some nice Honeysuckle


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 24, 2014)

Grandma said:


> For [MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> some Red Geraniums



Thank you,  Grandma.   My neighbor always plants lots of geraniums every Spring,all different colors.   He also has hanging pots with fuschias,  another favorite of min3.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 24, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I apologize for having missed where this was posted.  But I still don't see where a genuine attempt to"make nice" with others I don't always agree with is justifiably described as "spewing vitriol".   A reminder would have sufficed to correct my oversight.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 24, 2014)

No worries. It's all good. Wildflowers for everyone.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2014)

Grandma said:


> For [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]
> 
> A Cone Flower





Thanks!!!


----------



## Wake (Apr 24, 2014)

I'll share with you guys one of my favorite flower types... the gladiolus.


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 24, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> For @bodecea and @freedombecki -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Stats. I looked up the Teasel, and butterflies apparently love it! 





Peacock And Silver-washed Fritillary Stock Images - Image: 34257274


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 25, 2014)

[MENTION=19441]Big Black Dog[/MENTION] for ease in passing of your friend
 [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION] and her mister
 [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION] for Hombre

And anybody else in the valley of shadows right now - this one is for you.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > For @bodecea and @freedombecki -
> ...



And now you know why I picked it for you. Plus, it is just really different as a flower.


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Thanks, Stats. When I was growing up, my mother planted a bottle brush plant in the yard. I didn't know why, but she may have gotten an idea from Aunt Lorna who was from Sydney, as they corresponded for years on end after WWII.



 


> Also known as lemon bottlebrush, red bottle brush (_Callistemon citrinus_) is a flowering member of the myrtle family characterized by its fluffy, bright red seed heads and broad, bushy habit. Red bottlebrush is a common specimen tree or container plant for warm climates. The plant is fairly low maintenance and requires little care to thrive.
> 
> Read more: Facts about the Plant Bottle Brush | eHow


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



   [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION]

I know that plant!!!  It is growing in a yard 1 KM from my place.  At that house is also an exotic tree called the Affenschwanzbaum (Monkey's Tail Tree):

I just took this photo last weekend, on Easter Sunday:








Next time I swing by, I will take a pic of the bottlebrush.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)

Love that tree!!!

You should take pics of your town's most beautiful spots and put them in Eye Candy.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Love that tree!!!
> 
> You should take pics of your town's most beautiful spots and put them in Eye Candy.




Wild tree, what?

Definitely catches peoples' eyes.


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Those monkey tail trees are a sight to see. I recollect from having lived in the State of Oregon years ago, two Monkey's Tail Trees overlooked the freeway going North. They may have been near or on the road to the world-famous Portland Rose Gardens with a lovely zoological garden nearby. You can't mistake the Chilean natives aka _Araucaria araucana_ for anything else when they are so huge. We lived there for 5 years, and I have to say Oregon is a beautiful state, even for people who lived most of their adult lives in Wyoming, which boasts beautiful Yellowstone Park with its view of the Grand Tetons, Old Faithful, and Togwotee Pass, not to mention Two-Ocean Lake, once thought to empty into tributaries to two oceans as thought by its proximity to the Continental Divide.


----------

